# Electricidad ... gratis???



## distante (Abr 24, 2012)

Miren este vídeo 




Cuál es el truco en eso 


Pd: No se pueden incrustar vídeos directamente en el foro?


----------



## lubeck (Abr 24, 2012)

Jajaja,,, me encantan esos videos 

voy corriendo a comprarme un enchufe de esos por cada aparato que tengo...


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 24, 2012)

Leyendo los comentarios del video en Youtube , no me entra en la cabeza que pueda existir gente tan entusiastamente p**otuda como para creerse eso.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2012)

La gente todavía cree en lo gratis , los únicos que dan gratis son papá y mamá . . . mejor trabajen y paguen sus Boletas-Facturas , apunten a un futuro.


----------



## distante (Abr 25, 2012)

Pero como habrá hecho para que se vea así?, se me ocurre que la extención tenga una conexión inferior que no se vea


----------



## lubeck (Abr 25, 2012)

Lo mas seguro es que si sea una perforacion y el cable enrollado es para taparlo, algo mas sofisticado seria editando el video... 

me parece que ya lo he mencionado... este tipo de videos tienen mucho merito en cuanto a creatividad....y son super divertidos dicen cada tarugada....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2012)

Es muy gracioso mientras no te las quieran vender JEJE


----------



## distante (Abr 25, 2012)

No digan nada que voy a vender esas regletas en el instituto


----------



## Negao (Abr 25, 2012)

Hispasonico distante,cuan cercano nos hayamos


----------



## lubeck (Abr 25, 2012)

Porque soy tan malo... ñaka ñaka... 

puse esto en los comentarios del video...



y pico un inocente pecesito...



Que le contesto...   que busque una regleta de 110v ,tres fases y dos neutros...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2012)

. . . hasta le vendo electricidad a mi vecino !


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 25, 2012)

No.. dile que necesita una toma trifasica de 220... el voltaje excedente sirve para encender mas equipos..


----------



## distante (Abr 25, 2012)

Negao dijo:


> Hispasonico distante,cuan cercano nos hayamos


El Internet es un pañuelo!



lubeck dijo:


> Porque soy tan malo... ñaka ñaka...
> 
> puse esto en los comentarios del video...
> 
> ...



Dile que es muy importante que el cable sea blanco


----------



## maezca (Abr 25, 2012)

lubeck dijo:


> Porque soy tan malo... ñaka ñaka...
> 
> puse esto en los comentarios del video...
> 
> ...


Estaba leyendo los comentarios del video y leo el tuyo sin saber que era tuyo.. me entre a reir con lo de dos neutros 
__

igualmente no creo que mucha gente lo haya creido, si no que es sarcasmo (eso quiero creer)


----------



## capitanp (Abr 25, 2012)

yo tambien puse mi granito de arena



> Me ah funcionado de maravillas-audio,computadora, television, motores... el principio de funcionamiento es el mismo que la bomba de ariete pero esta vez en vez de agua usa electrones...


----------



## maezca (Abr 26, 2012)

capitanp dijo:


> yo tambien puse mi granito de arena



me tente y deje el mio:



> es genial! acabo de devolver el grupo electrogeno que compre por los cortes de luz. funciona mejor que este...!
> un consejo: por cada milimetro de chispa aumenta un 50 % la duracion de la carga asi que intente cargarlo lo mas lejos posible del enchufe (lo suficiente como para que la chispa llegue)
> ojo de no hacer muchas cargas antes de que se descargue porque podes saturar los cables de la regleta (zapatilla) si es que esta no tiene dos neutros y dos tierras.


----------



## NarXEh (Abr 26, 2012)

Buenas!

Aviso que voy a poner me gusta a todos los insultos que me van a decir 

Un profesor me conto de la existencia de un integrado maxim (vamos a ver si lo extorsionamos para conseguir el modelo ) que alimentado con 5V entrega 220v pero con una corriente muy baja, pero el me comento que se podia hacer un puente h para mandarle mas corriente (ya sea con baterias, paneles solares o lo que sea).

Ya se que no tiene nada que ver con el video pero lo primero que se me ocurrio es poner ese integrado adentro de la zapatilla, poner unas baterias de celular y hacerle creer a la gente que existe la energia gratis con un piezoelectrico.

saludos!


----------



## maezca (Abr 26, 2012)

NarXEh dijo:


> Buenas!
> 
> Aviso que voy a poner me gusta a todos los insultos que me van a decir
> 
> ...


mmm. y se me ocurre para activarlo con el chispaso un divisor resistivo y este a un scr para activarlo

el divisora como esto: http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/sonda-AV.htm


----------



## NarXEh (Abr 26, 2012)

Segun me explico el, no hace falta chispaso ni nada. Solo necesitas los 5V para la alimentacion del integrado asi a la salida obtenes los 220v desde el mismo integrado (osea seria referencia de tension). Pero como es una corriente que da gracia, utilizando "otros medios" se le puede suministrar mas corriente por medio de transistores (el clasico "puente h").

saludos!

p.d.: como no hubo insulto no hay me gusta


----------



## maezca (Abr 26, 2012)

NarXEh dijo:


> Segun me explico el, no hace falta chispaso ni nada. Solo necesitas los 5V para la alimentacion del integrado asi a la salida obtenes los 220v desde el mismo integrado (osea seria referencia de tension). Pero como es una corriente que da gracia, utilizando "otros medios" se le puede suministrar mas corriente por medio de transistores (el clasico "puente h").
> 
> saludos!
> 
> p.d.: como no hubo insulto no hay me gusta



el chispaso era para que le de el toque "magico" como en el video

si insulto me envian el comentario a moderacion, pero no creas que no lo quise mandar


----------



## moises95 (Abr 26, 2012)

distante dijo:


> Miren este vídeo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsZoVnrv2Yo
> 
> Cuál es el truco en eso



¿Le dice neutro a la conexion tierra del enchufe?? Yo veo que le esta tirando chispas a esa conexion en vez al agujero neutro


----------

